# Framework/ Muster für Chat-ähnliches Programm gesucht



## javahoush (26. Apr 2010)

hallo,

wir möchte ein client-server system implementieren, welches den nachrichtenaustausch (in xml-format) zwischen zwei Clients ermöglicht.

Im Grunde eine art Chat: Der Client loggt sich ein, sieht andere angemeldete Nutzer und überträgt seine Daten.

Die Probleme, die bei dieser Fragestellung auftauchen, insbesondere wie der Server mit Pakete weiterleitet, wie die sessions verwaltet werden etc. sind ja bereits x-mal gelöst.

Gibt es hier ein geeignetes Java-Framework oder Patterns, die hier weiterhelfen?

gruß,
h.


----------



## Gast2 (26. Apr 2010)

Kommt drauf an wie High/Low-Level das Framework sein soll. Projecte wie Apache Mina, Netty oder Protoplex nehmen dir schon mal ne Menge von der Netzwerkimplementierung ab, da brauchst du nur noch deine Messages als verschicken und die Handler zu registrieren.


----------



## javahoush (26. Apr 2010)

hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Also, es soll wirklich nur sehr klein sein. Die Anwendung ist erstmal nur ein Prototyp.


----------

